# My pix!



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics, congrads and keep up the good work.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great pics man! Nice work!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

My oh my, you have been busy. Looks like you have been having a large time! GREAT looking coyote country.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Man that's some good shootin and great pics.


----------



## COYOTE JOE (Feb 27, 2010)

thats some pack of coyotes


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Great Pics! keep em coming!


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

AWESOME what else can a Fellow Yote Hunter say, I TIP MY HAT TO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## jdlanger (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet photos.....I need to carry my camera more often to keep those memories a little more true....just like the fish you let go keeps growing ha ha. Great photos !


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like there's a good population of yotes in your neck of the woods. Good job nice pics!


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

love looking at these picture ,nice job


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice work never been on a predator hunt in the snow must make it easy to spot them coming in


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Right on!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

What are you shooting kallinfool? Whatever it is it seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you pull those out of Bloomfield?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice going----you sure have nice white belly yotes--i also notice that when we drove through your state a few years ago [road killes] again very nice


----------



## COElkFreak (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you got it figured out...congrats!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow I'm impressed.


----------

